# Inertia and laziness in Australia???



## Susie (Oct 31, 2015)

Is there the slightest possibility of Australia becoming a colony of the U.S. or China, due to its general laziness and inertia of both government and population?
You could argue that the average Australian is so lazy, he/she wouldn't care one way or the other!
Please prove me wrong!!!       :bananalama:


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 31, 2015)

As an American, I don't know what you're talking about, but the world could certainly use a few more lazy, laid back types.
Its the "I'm gonna' get mine, and who ever gets the most toys wins" people who are killing us.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 31, 2015)

Underock you are so right!


----------



## The Inspector (Oct 31, 2015)

Susie said:


> Is there the slightest possibility of Australia becoming a colony of the U.S. or China, due to its general laziness and inertia of both government and population?
> You could argue that the average Australian is so lazy, he/she wouldn't care one way or the other!
> 
> Please prove me wrong!!!       :bananalama:



You may wish to elaborate on what brings you to this rant. As Someone from the States I have no idea what you are alluding to?


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 31, 2015)

Susie why are you living in Australia? You appear to have a very low opinion of Australians. If you're so unhappy living in Godzone you could always return to the USA where apparently you think everything is so much better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2015)

Susie, as Mitchezz asked, why are you living there if you think so poorly of the Australians?  As an American, I also have no idea as to what you're talking about either, please clue us in.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2015)

Kind of reminds me of another site where a few people drop all the ills of the states on Texas. There are good Texans and good Aussies let's not try to judge them all.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 31, 2015)

But the original poster is from Australia.  She is allowed.


----------



## imp (Oct 31, 2015)

When it came to mingling, Australian troops joined in mightily in WW-II! Interestingly, today, the population of Australia is only about 1/20 that of the U.S. Australia began as a colony around 1800, not too very long after U.S. So, it looks to me like a whole lot more folks emigrated to my country than Australia. Why? Do not know.   imp


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2015)

Of course she is allowed and it is a fair question.

General laziness and inertia is something of a characteristic of the average Aussie.
It takes a lot to stir us into action but when roused we mean business.

I remember 1975 when the then Whitlam Labor government was dismissed by the Governor General, something that not even the Queen herself had the authority to do. I was angry about it and so were a lot of other Australians while still others were jubilant. I experienced a fear of civil unrest and rioting in the streets. As Henry Lawson predicted in one of his much earlier poems "blood would stain the wattle". That's what I thought might happen.

But no, the man appointed to be caretaker PM, Malcolm Fraser, called a general election and we all voted. The outcome was decisive - a change of government, Malcolm Fraser assumed the leadership as Prime  Minister and we all got on with business as usual although resentment still ran high.

At that point I was very grateful for the laid back apathy of most of the population. No-one got hurt, no buildings were torched and the matter was resolved sensibly and peacefully.

But going back to the original question. We are not so lazy that we will sit on our hands while we are colonised by China or the US or anyone else. 
We are apathetic enough that it will be a long time before we formally become a republic.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2015)

imp said:


> When it came to mingling, Australian troops joined in mightily in WW-II! Interestingly, today, the population of Australia is only about 1/20 that of the U.S. Australia began as a colony around 1800, not too very long after U.S. So, it looks to me like a whole lot more folks emigrated to my country than Australia. Why? Do not know.   imp



After WW II Australia was not the most favoured country for migration from war torn Europe. People usually asked for America and Canada before Australia. We were a long way from anywhere, hot dry and dusty, and largely seen as uncouth and uncultured. And the cuisine was terrible.


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 31, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> But the original poster is from Australia.  She is allowed.



Of course Suzie is allowed. I am not blind to the faults of Australians and voice them. On balance life in Australia is pretty good. As an Australian I was querying why she chose to stay in a place  seemingly of which she has  such a low opinion. If I migrated to America and found the people so unlikable I'd hightail it back home.


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 31, 2015)

Warrigal you may see it as apathetic I see it as peace loving and an innate sense of choosing our battles. As for the Republic debate. I think Australians in general are conservative and don't rush into change.

I remember reading somewhere that Australia has the only democracy that was brought into being without a  revolution. Not sure if that's accurate.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Well I _like _the Australians! I've never actually met one, but Waltzing Matilda is a great song and Paul Hogan was funny.
Outback is my favorite restaurant, and now that I'm on here, I must add Warrigal to the plus column.
I've read a lot about the Australians in WWI. _Those _Australians were not apathetic!
 Let's all go down to the beach now and throw a few shrimp on the barrby.:cheers:


----------



## imp (Oct 31, 2015)

*"General laziness and inertia is something of a characteristic of the average Aussie"

*Remember the definition in, what, some class in Humanities, which dictated to beware of using "Hasty Rationalization"? 

I think the above may be one. How could an entire country of "lazies" develop and build those magnificent structures I see in pictures? Ah, but perhaps the Engineers and Architects are the least lazy ones?    imp


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I've read a lot about the Australians in WWI. _Those _Australians were not apathetic!
> Let's all go down to the beach now and throw a few shrimp on the barrby.:cheers:


And we did sign up as soon as Britain declared war. In 1914. Not 1916.
Every combatant was a volunteer too. 
The population voted against conscription. Twice, I think?

Speaking of shrimps on barbies, given a choice between a demo, a riot or a BBQ, the BBQ wins hands down.
Apathy? Or sensible priorities?


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 31, 2015)

imp said:


> *"General laziness and inertia is something of a characteristic of the average Aussie"
> 
> *Remember the definition in, what, some class in Humanities, which dictated to beware of using "Hasty Rationalization"?
> 
> I think the above may be one. How could an entire country of "lazies" develop and build those magnificent structures I see in pictures? Ah, but perhaps the Engineers and Architects are the least lazy ones?    imp



Exactly imp. Maybe Australians are seen as lazy because they value and enjoy the space and climate of the country.  Much emphasis is placed on the outdoor lifestyle whether it be watching or playing sport, hiking, the beach lifestyle or simply placing another shrimp on the barbie. Approximately 80% of the population live in coastal areas and enjoy a fairly temperate climate. Tends to make you feel calm and laid back.


----------



## Susie (Nov 1, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Susie why are you living in Australia? You appear to have a very low opinion of Australians. If you're so unhappy living in Godzone you could always return to the USA where apparently you think everything is so much better.


Please, not the old "Go back where you came from" routine, again!!!


----------



## Susie (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you, mitchess, for your rational reply, makes a lot of sense!!


----------



## Susie (Nov 1, 2015)

imp said:


> *"General laziness and inertia is something of a characteristic of the average Aussie"
> 
> *Remember the definition in, what, some class in Humanities, which dictated to beware of using "Hasty Rationalization"?
> 
> I think the above may be one. How could an entire country of "lazies" develop and build those magnificent structures I see in pictures? Ah, but perhaps the Engineers and Architects are the least lazy ones?    imp


Sorry, imp, missed the class in Humanities about
"Hasty Rationalization".
Graduate study didn't cover it either, sorry.  :why:


----------



## Susie (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you for your wonderful reply. Underock1
Really love this country, and we are glad we immigrated in 1972.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 1, 2015)

Susie said:


> Please, not the old "Go back where you came from" routine, again!!!



Far from that. My family is a poster for multiculturism. I was referring to the fact that you post negative posts about Australians.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 1, 2015)

Susie said:


> Thank you, mitchess, for your rational reply, makes a lot of sense!!



Not sure which post you're referring to Susie. However, you still haven't explained your original post. Why do you think Australia could end up as a colony of USA or China?


----------



## Susie (Nov 1, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Of course Suzie is allowed. I am not blind to the faults of Australians and voice them. On balance life in Australia is pretty good. As an Australian I was querying why she chose to stay in a place  seemingly of which she has  such a low opinion. If I migrated to America and found the people so unlikable I'd hightail it back home.


Thanks for your interesting statement, Underock1.
Australians unlikable--no--on the contrary; however, the notion of "Entitlement" seems to be deeply embedded, Why?


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 1, 2015)

Susie said:


> Thanks for your interesting statement, Underock1.
> Australians unlikable--no--on the contrary; however, the notion of "Entitlement" seems to be deeply embedded, Why?



I dunno Susie.......you're the one asking all the questions but not giving any answers. Read back through your posts and you'll see why I think you don't like Australians.


----------



## Susie (Nov 1, 2015)

Sorry if some of you found this topic upsetting.
Wish I had said at the beginning:"Some Australians work very hard, but some prefer the dole/pensions or whatever."
Please consider a workplace (min.$22-25 an hour, possibly manual labour) where the workers race from the bldg/factory at the end of an 8 hour day whether the job is finished or not, also avoid the 'heavy lifting' (difficult jobs)
whenever possible, work very slowly filling up the required hours in shift.
Please compare this work to the work ethos of some other countries (U.S., Japan. Germany, Singapore, and others.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't find it upsetting just generally not representative of my circle of family and friends and neighbours......maybe in yours.....perhaps you should give them a pep talk.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2015)

I've been to Australia twice as my husband has lots of relatives there, including brother and his family, 4 nieces, 3 cousins etc. We love it there! None of his relatives are lazy and some are very interested in politics. None are or ever have been on the dole.

We found people there laid back, friendly, funny.  Planning a return trip.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 1, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Kind of reminds me of another site where a few people drop all the ills of the states on Texas. There are good Texans and good Aussies let's not try to judge them all.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2015)

How can you paint a whole country with a negative brush without it being prejudicial? I am so weary of hearing that a strong 

work ethic is what truly defines people. Sheesh, there are many other valuable qualities also. Besides, one person's work ethic


is another person's workaholic. As for apathy, Canadians are familiar with that term. We have often been targeted as 

apathetic/smug, because we prefer a calm and reasoned response to hysteria.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 1, 2015)

Please Australia,  DON'T change *ANYTHING !*  I like you the way you are and am always grateful
that we're allies in the World Wars.

You're number one on my list of places to visit.


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 1, 2015)

I have worked in factories in the US the Boss's always want more,faster,cheaper. One job i worked on was moved to Malaysia and one Mexico.
In some countries if you do not work very hard in bad conditions  your family does not eat.


----------



## imp (Nov 1, 2015)

Susie said:


> Thank you for your wonderful reply. Underock1
> Really love this country, and we are glad we immigrated in 1972.



Not to pry, none of my business, but just wonder where you migrated from?   imp


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> How can you paint a whole country with a negative brush without it being prejudicial? I am so weary of hearing that a strong
> 
> work ethic is what truly defines people. Sheesh, there are many other valuable qualities also. Besides, one person's work ethic
> 
> ...



It just occurs to me that I like Canadians too. I have often said to my wife that I could be one, if I could take the longer Winters. So if I like the "apathetic" Canadians, and I like the "apathetic" Australians, maybe I'm just apathetic.
I don't consider myself so. 
On the other hand, I think your work ethic comment fits. For me work was a necessary evil. I hated my job for 45 years. I deliberately avoided climbing the corporate ladder where I could, in favor of time with my family. I have never regretted my choices.
 There are people who are able to support themselves in careers that allow them to pursue their passion. Fortunate for them. Fortunate for us. They are the people who provide us with outstanding services in whatever career they are in.
 Despite the constant drum beat of "you can be whatever you want to be", that is simply not so. Through innate ability and good fortune, some may overcome huge obstacles and succeed. For many, if not most, the obstacles are simply insurmountable. The majority do what they have to do to provide for themselves and their families. There are others who are unable to do even that. Yes. There _are _people taking advantage of the system, just as there are those playing the system at the very top. I don't believe they are the majority.


----------



## Moonflight (Nov 1, 2015)

I've worked with lots of Australians.  Loved working with them, they were hard working, honest, straight forward, straight talking, also great fun and good at partying.    

Don't know owt about their politics though.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2015)

Australians and Canucks share a similar irreverent sense of humour, as well as an affection for beer! Lol.


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> It just occurs to me that I like Canadians too. I have often said to my wife that I could be one, if I could take the longer Winters. So if I like the "apathetic" Canadians, and I like the "apathetic" Australians, maybe I'm just apathetic.
> I don't consider myself so.
> On the other hand, I think your work ethic comment fits. For me work was a necessary evil. I hated my job for 45 years. I deliberately avoided climbing the corporate ladder where I could, in favor of time with my family. I have never regretted my choices.
> There are people who are able to support themselves in careers that allow them to pursue their passion. Fortunate for them. Fortunate for us. They are the people who provide us with outstanding services in whatever career they are in.
> Despite the constant drum beat of "you can be whatever you want to be", that is simply not so. Through innate ability and good fortune, some may overcome huge obstacles and succeed. For many, if not most, the obstacles are simply insurmountable. The majority do what they have to do to provide for themselves and their families. There are others who are unable to do even that. Yes. There _are _people taking advantage of the system, just as there are those playing the system at the very top. I don't believe they are the majority.


I am sorry to read, Underock1, that you spent 45 years at a job you really did not enjoy.
I was one of the lucky ones, but had to travel 1000's of miles to pursue my passion.
I loved my job here in Australia where I was given the freedom to think up different programs and methodology.
We were made welcome by other migrants, and my children were even invited into their homes.


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2015)

Moonflight said:


> I've worked with lots of Australians.  Loved working with them, they were hard working, honest, straight forward, straight talking, also great fun and good at partying.
> 
> 
> Don't know owt about their politics though.


Love your comment about working with Australians, Moonflight, so positive! Thank you!!      raying:


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2015)

The Inspector said:


> I have worked in factories in the US the Boss's always want more,faster,cheaper. One job i worked on was moved to Malaysia and one Mexico.
> In some countries if you do not work very hard in bad conditions  your family does not eat.


I think (but can not quote statistics or provide details), the same has happened here in Australia. Whether this has to do with wages, low productivity, or other reasons, I am unable to say.


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> I dunno Susie.......you're the one asking all the questions but not giving any answers. Read back through your posts and you'll see why I think you don't like Australians.


Sorry, mitchezz, about creating a false impression--I love this immigrant nation dearly, especially the many recent migrants; however, I should have expanded the term "Entitlements in Australia."
As much has been made of the "Disability Pension" in the Australian media recently, I am posting some statistics:
http://www.diip.com.au/disability-support-pension-key-statistics-glance


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 2, 2015)

In the U.S. it is very clear the Companies are looking for the cheapest labour they can find.

Vietnam is under cutting China.

Susie in the US you would be a Conservative,  Dislike any kind of Welfare=(					money that is paid by the government in the US to people who are very poor or unemployed)


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Susie said:


> I am sorry to read, Underock1, that you spent 45 years at a job you really did not enjoy.
> I was one of the lucky ones, but had to travel 1000's of miles to pursue my passion.
> I loved my job here in Australia where I was given the freedom to think up different programs and methodology.
> We were made welcome by other migrants, and my children were even invited into their homes.



It was not so terrible Susie. Just something I had to do as opposed to something I would love to do. I'm grateful that I was able to provide for my family. Many don't have that opportunity. Thank you for empathizing though. I'm glad you found yourself such a happy situation. Enjoy.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 2, 2015)

Susie said:


> Sorry, mitchezz, about creating a false impression--I love this immigrant nation dearly, especially the many recent migrants; however, I should have expanded the term "Entitlements in Australia."
> As much has been made of the "Disability Pension" in the Australian media recently, I am posting some statistics:
> http://www.diip.com.au/disability-support-pension-key-statistics-glance



Statistics are just numbers Susie unless taken in context. The rapid rise in DSP recipients was significantly due to governments moving large numbers of people from the Unemployment figures to DSP often prior to an election. "See" they would boast "we've brought unemployment down". Howard and Costello were very adept at that. 

Another factor for the rise in DSP figures is that society in general has recognised that depression, Anxiety etc are genuine illnesses just like physical conditions and impact on a person's ability to work.

Susie, you still haven't provided any background to your OP about Australians being too lazy to care about becoming a colony of China or USA.


----------

